
Robots at Work and Play (photos) - irickt
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2017/07/robots-at-work-and-play/532695/?single_page=true
======
irickt
Surprisingly diverse and real set of applications. Personal favorite "Robotic
jockeys control camels".

